

Wall Street Beset by Hackers Multiplies Pay for Key Executives - zabalmendi
http://washpost.bloomberg.com/Story?docId=1376-NCF1Y46JTSEX01-6VBJO8VTQL4TNK70D0VT52GB8R

======
bediger4000
Wall Street Beset by

Hackers Multiplies pay for

key executives.

Ha ha! Best "found Haiku" clickbait title ever! If only Basho had lived to see
this.

